# Basement track cars?



## hopcam (Nov 4, 2010)

I am going to build a small carpet track in my basement to work on oval driving. My area is 15 feet wide by 22 feet long. I am trying to figure out what the best car would be best for running oval on this small of track. Would the mini late model, mini sprint be too fast? I'd like 2wd. Just seeking some advice before I make a mistake...


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

hopcam said:


> I am going to build a small carpet track in my basement to work on oval driving. My area is 15 feet wide by 22 feet long. I am trying to figure out what the best car would be best for running oval on this small of track. Would the mini late model, mini sprint be too fast? I'd like 2wd. Just seeking some advice before I make a mistake...


BRP: fast, small, bulletproof & financially reasonable


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

whats a BRP??


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

BRP = Bud's Racing Products 18th Scale "Pan Cars"

http://www.brpracing.com/18scale.html


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BRP - I run them in my basement with my daughter and wife. You will spend more time running them, then fixing them! My daughter has tested them, and has yet to break it!


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

they look sweet.
might have to get two.


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

J Blaze said:


> they look sweet.
> might have to get two.


Check out these links to see them in action:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

BRP are hands down the best 1/18 scale car period for basement oval racing...


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*brp cars*

great hopcam you will love your new rides and Bud has all parts on site just give him a chance , and if you have problems setting these up there is alot of guys on here that is more then willing to help out


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hopcam >> You New BRP cars shipped today. Priority mail :thumbsup:


----------



## hopcam (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## 2ez4me (Jan 26, 2011)

This makes me want to build a little track in my basement now


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Make a dirt oval buds car and come race in my heated garage. Haha
18x25 oval and off road center


----------

